# Arthroscopy orif tibial plateau & eminence fracture



## RLF03 (Mar 28, 2013)

Need assistance Dr. Left knee arthroscopy, removal of loose bodies and ORIF of Tibial Plateau and tibial eminence fractrue.   MD wants me to code a 29888 &27415.   
I think it should be a 29856 and 29874.


----------

